# FS/FT Equipment: Lights, Tank, Skimmer, Food, Live Rock etc...



## Sumdood (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey,

I have the following stuff I no longer use since I'm converting my Marine tank to a planted freshwater, its all obo. I'll take cash but also would be interested in trades, made a list of stuff i'm interested in just in case you've got stuff lying around 

Heres a list of stuff i'm looking for ordered by priority:
CO2 equipment
LED's
24X20" Mesh Top
Reptile Stuff
Other things you might have to offer 

Okay now to my spare stuff.....

Live Rock: 
- I have 2 buckets of live rock, they weigh 52lbs together, looking for about $3/lb or $150

The live rock as it is now, 2 buckets in the shed:










The live rock as it looked in the fish tank (55 gallon long) so you can get an idea of shapes/size:










Canopy:
- Canopy with light measures Just under 30", asking $20:



















Thanks if you need any more info just ask


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

got any fish u getting rid of


----------



## Sumdood (Aug 9, 2010)

nope sorry my parents already gave all livestock away to their friend 2 months ago


----------



## Sumdood (Aug 9, 2010)

bump =P

Removed some stuff on want and available list.


----------



## Sumdood (Aug 9, 2010)

bump updated  

Can probably meet at island pets or J&L in Burnaby this weekend too


----------



## Dreadful (Jul 7, 2011)

skimmer still for sale?


----------



## tryumf_604 (Sep 18, 2010)

I'll take the light fixture, power head, siphon, and hydrometer.....PM


----------



## Dreadful (Jul 7, 2011)

seriously interested in the skimmer please respond >_>


----------



## Sumdood (Aug 9, 2010)

oh sorry dreadful I just check when I get emailed a pm so didn't see your post. Skimmer is gone i'm afraid, have updated my post.


----------



## JJason (Aug 5, 2011)

Are the powerhead food hydrometer still there?


----------



## Sumdood (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey Jason,
Sorry but just sold that stuff today.

Have updated what I have left which is basically the Live Rock and Canopy, they're both obo and open to trades


----------

